# Made daddy proud!



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Well today was all about getting a good start for my son's tournament. We got a early start one throw of the cast net had more than enough bait.But noticed the seas looking terrible! Our plan was to run 20 plus miles out to my Mingo spot but halfway out we called it due to the beating we were taking so plan be hit a pyramid 8 miles out well once again trigger fish all over the water column couldn't get a bait down.But some how my son managed to winch up a 4.4lb blacksnapper! So by this time 3 out of the 4 on board weren't filling well due to the sloppy seas so my son begs me daddy please let's go to the secret spot,Lol!So we pointed the nose back in a couple miles off the beach started chumming and had big snapper all up on top started free lining live baits catching so decent fish in the 12 to 14lb range then we decided to throw a live bait. With a steel leader out for a king shortly after we hear a splash so we holler king! King ! Grab the rod anthony! After a hard ten minute fight my 9 year old reels up his biggest snapper 17.4lbs ! Was very stoked to see my son reel in a fish of that size.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

24ft fishmaster said:


> Well today was all about getting a good start for my son's tournament. We got a early start one throw of the cast net had more than enough bait.But noticed the seas looking terrible! Our plan was to run 20 plus miles out to my Mingo spot but halfway out we called it due to the beating we were taking so plan be hit a pyramid 8 miles out well once again trigger fish all over the water column couldn't get a bait down.But some how my son managed to winch up a 4.4lb blacksnapper! So by this time 3 out of the 4 on board weren't filling well due to the sloppy seas so my son begs me daddy please let's go to the secret spot,Lol!So we pointed the nose back in a couple miles off the beach started chumming and had big snapper all up on top started free lining live baits catching so decent fish in the 12 to 14lb range then we decided to throw a live bait. With a steel leader out for a king shortly after we hear a splash so we holler king! King ! Grab the rod anthony! After a hard ten minute fight my 9 year old reels up his biggest snapper 17.4lbs ! Was very stoked to see my son reel in a fish of that size.





I guess I beat you too it! Lol. Gotta post some pics with that pig of a snapper! He handled that fish like a champ....not easy on an 8ft rod with rolling 3ft chop!

Kings hit everything but the rod with the steel! Lol


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Work...


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*Snapper*

Some of his fish


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok could someone send a pm to me on how to get these pics right!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

...


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

He'll grow up loving to fish catching fish like that. wtg


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Snagged, I got em fixed in the original posts..... I need a raise! hahaha

Nice fish fer an adult, not to mention fer a youngin'!!! Bet dad was proud!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Fine snapper! Congratulations to the young man. And Dad.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Well done, you got a fisherman on your hands


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats to your son - that is a heck of a feat at any age. Way to go!

Next time please make sure there is some shore line in the background of your picture when on that secret spot. lol


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*Pics*

My boy brought home the trophys!


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome dudes!


----------



## Simply Sweet (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow great big fish! Your son looks proud! Way to go!


----------

